# Plant IDs please! with pics



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, I'd Never buy a pet without researching it first but for some reason I can't help myself with plants, I guess I don't feel bad if I kill them  I've made some poor plant choices in the past (hello purple crinkle HOUSE plant and Bacopa!) and I'm wondering what I've picked up now. Can anyone help me?

all were picked up from king ed pets
I have a feeling the red one ("C") wont last long, tho it does have little "rootlets" it's just a gathered bunch.
The long frilly "ferny" thing ("A") is I think one I have seen in other planted KEP tanks, I'm aware that it has some dying leaves, I clipped those off before planting, it also has a couple of little ones unfurling from the roots so I'm hopeful. 
The "mossy grassy" stuff ("B") looks pretty sad to me, my husband picked that one out, maybe he felt bad for it?
They are going into my 65g tank with power compact lighting, no CO2, nothing fancy, but the other plants I have in there are ok

Anyhow, now for the pics





































Thanks for your input!!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Ahh, thanks to CRSFan's lovely pics in his bucket of plants sale thread (dang I should have gone to him!) I think "A" is Bolbitis heudelotii maybe?


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

yes A is bolbitis
B is dwarf hair grass (eleocharis)
c is ...


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

jkcichlid said:


> yes A is bolbitis
> B is dwarf hair grass (eleocharis)
> c is ...


Thanks!! I have a lot of success with a couple kinds of java fern so I'm hoping the bolbitis will take to my tank as well (I read that the care is similar? though I've also found java fern impossible to kill and the bolbitis is supposed to be "difficult")


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

bolbitis prefer soft slightly acidic environment. In our unadjusted BC water, bolbitis will thrive quite well. Bolbitis is more sensitive to water change (parameter wise) than java fern. i.e. you can move java fern from hard water to soft water and visa versa and they would rarely show signs of adjustment so long as NPK and lighting are all at the same level. With bolbitis, a change in gH or water parameter in general can cause leaves to die off. Otherwise, bolbitis is quite hard to kill.


----------

